# Bagel Baking



## vilasman (Nov 6, 2005)

Anybody ever baked bagels from scratch?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been making my own onion bagels from scratch for a few months now. The results are mixed - they taste great and have a bice chewy texture, but I'm having a little trouble with appearance.

Are you thinking of making some?  The process is only a little different from making pizza dough or other bread.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 2, 2005)

*Boiling*

They come out real good Just be sure you do not boil them for long. About 30 seconds per side I believe I did them last time for... too much longer and you will kill the yeast and they will not rise when you bake them. I am not even sure why you boil them.... anyone know why?


Michael


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2005)

I can't give you a scientific reason but I know it's a ust for authentic bagels.

Recipes I researched for bagels had boiling times from 30 seconds to 5 minutes.  I do mine for 3 minutes and they rise with no problem.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2005)

vy do you boil the bagels? vat, have we got a bunch of mashuganas around here? 

*Boiling bagels just before they are baked is a clever procedure that helps to create the wonderful firm, chewy texture that's so much a part of good bagels. Here's how it works:* 
To give a shiny appearance and a thick, crisp crust the starch from the flour on the outside of the bagel absorbs moisture from the boiling water and swells called gelatinizing. This forms a protective overcoat. As the bagel bakes in the oven this shiny coating of "gelatinized" starch sets into a crisp crust with a dense and chewy interior. Bagels should be boiled long enough until their internal temperature reaches 140 degree F, where fermentation ceases.

excerpted from here: http://www.baking911.com/bread/bagels.htm


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 3, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> Bagels should be boiled long enough until their internal temperature reaches 140 degree F, where fermentation ceases.


 
Do you want the yeast to die? "fermentation ceases" Does this mean that you want to kill the yeast.... or do the bagels still rise in the oven?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2005)

from what i've been able to make out from conversations with a local bagel maker (he doesn't speak much english, and i don't know any arabic), the bagels are risen twice first, then boiled to create the crust, then baked.
so, i would guess most if not all of the yeast is killed when boiling.


----------

